# Show us your iTunes/Amazon mp3/downloaded classical music collection :)



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a photo of my iTunes (downloaded and not ripped) collection on my iPhone 6.









Okay guys can you share some downloadable albums that I can add to my collection. Please do not count ripped CD's or vinyl. I would like only downloadable albums for this project  (I keep my ripped discs on a separate mp3 player not my iPhone.)

Thanks!


----------

